
Open Banking API Tracker - gertjandewilde
https://www.openbankingtracker.com/
======
gertjandewilde
After months of hard work, we’re ready to launch the updated Open Banking API
Tracker. Last weekend marked an important milestone for banks and fintech
providers due to the final PSD2 deadline on Saturday. The PSD2 regulation aims
to simplify bank data integration, boost competition, and decrease fraud in
Europe.

The tracker covers 64 countries with 130 banks, 350 APIs, 95 developer portals
, 20 regulators, and 7 API Aggregators.

------
tinus_hn
I don’t think offering the Google Analytics opt-out browser add-on has any
effect on your compliance with privacy regulations, considering you can’t
install add-ons on mobile.

Why not simply add a way to opt-out of this tracking all together? Is it
really that important? You can also set up Google Analytics so it tracks less
and might even be compliant without banners.

------
edent
What a brilliant resource! Would it be possible for you to add Coventry
Building Society (UK)?

